# Kein Sprung (per STRG + Mausklick) von application.properties möglich



## krgewb (11. Nov 2022)

Bei meinem Projekt kann ich von der application.properties direkt in eine meiner RestController-Klassen springen. Dazu muss ich nur draufklicken, während ich die STRG-Taste gedrückt halte. Von dort kann ich auch wieder zur application.properties springen. Dies funktioniert ebenfalls über einen Mausklick, während die STRG-Taste gedrückt gehalten ist.

Bei einem meiner anderen Projekte funktioniert beides merkwürdigerweise nicht.


----------



## Robert Zenz (11. Nov 2022)

Eclipse? Ist das eine ein Spring-Projekt und das andere "nur" ein Java-Projekt?


----------



## krgewb (11. Nov 2022)

Nein, ich verwende IntelliJ IDEA.

Das sind beides Spring-Projekte.


----------

